# Domain-Umzug und Google



## tomkruse (12. November 2009)

Hallo!

Ich müßte meine Domain aus technischen Gründen auf einen anderen Server übertragen (lassen). Das macht der Provider, aber was mich interessieren würde:

Es wäre doch sicher sinnvoll, zuerst die Files auf den neuen Server zu kopieren und erst danach die Domain auf den Server umzustellen. Ansonsten wären unter der bekannten Domain eine Zeitlang eventuell keine Seiten zu finden. 

Wäre es möglich, dadurch aus dem Google-Index rauszufliegen? 

viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------

